# October 2021 Photo of the Month Winner.



## snowbear (Nov 14, 2021)

Congratulations to @jcdeboever for our October 2021 Photo of the Month, "My beautiful granddaughter."







Congratulations, as well, to our runner-ups, @lostprophet and @Lez345


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 14, 2021)

Thanks, got lucky on this one, thought for sure it wasn't going to be a keeper. I really thought it was to close for minimum distance of lens. I shot it at 35mm from the 35-350 at soccer game.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 14, 2021)

Well deserved JC.  You going to tell her?


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 14, 2021)

-


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 14, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Well deserved JC.  You going to tell her?


Yes, of course. She just got out of quarantine today, she had COVID. I got her a nice Pentax K10d to give her. The k100 that I got her died already, she was real upset.


----------



## wobe (Nov 14, 2021)

Totally awesome shot, well deserved and congratulations


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 15, 2021)

Congrats, JC!


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 15, 2021)

Well done, good shot.....


----------



## idle (Nov 15, 2021)

Great shot!


----------



## Robshoots (Nov 15, 2021)

Beautiful photo and a well deserved win.  Congratulations.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 15, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -





wobe said:


> Totally awesome shot, well deserved and congratulations





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Congrats, JC!





Jeff15 said:


> Well done, good shot.....





idle said:


> Great shot!





Robshoots said:


> Beautiful photo and a well deserved win.  Congratulations.


tHANKS Y"ALL


----------



## CherylL (Nov 15, 2021)

Congrats JC!


----------



## PJM (Nov 17, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------

